# Sarah Brightman



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sarah has 3 different style in her career. Classical, musical and crossover, which one do you prefer?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

classical, i like her


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I went to her concerts and she sung different styles and I like her classical style. Very sweet and elegant!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Sarah has 3 different style in her career. Classical, musical and crossover, which one do you prefer?


None off the above.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, just no. If she ever takes up sign language I might enjoy hearing her do that.

:tiphat:

George


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I haven't followed her career beyond THE PHANTOM OF THE OPERA in which she was very good. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't care to hear her sing actual opera, and I don't really listen to classical crossover.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

She has the voice of a ten year old.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Yeah, just no. If she ever takes up sign language I might enjoy hearing her do that.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> George


This one is good......


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I haven´t heard her for a while so I tried listen to her. I have to say it made me feel ashamed. Ashamed for liking singing and ashamed to say what I like and especially ashamed for ever having opened my mouth to sing. I have no idea why.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> I haven´t heard her for a while so I tried listen to her. I have to say it made me feel ashamed. Ashamed for liking singing and ashamed to say what I like and especially ashamed for ever having opened my mouth to sing. I have no idea why.


I wonder if she's still singing.
( Besides in the bathroom)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I wonder if she's still singing.
> ( Besides in the bathroom)


She is still performing she sung in Turkey a few months ago.
Lots of people want to see a spectacle.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sloe said:


> She is still performing she sung in Turkey a few months ago.
> Lots of people want to see a spectacle.


Yes, of course...cause of the uprising.


----------

